# What size GNU BIlly Goat should I get?



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you're gonna be in some seriously deep pow, a 159 sounds like a good bet. Hell, a couple guys in my crew ride a 158 all mountain, and they're both about the same height/weight as you.


----------



## yojimbo (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! I'm sure the pow will be deep in Hokkaido, but I also want a board with quick response in that powder. I plan to be weaving through trees not just bombing down the mountain =D

I'm actually really nervous about the 156 - enough that I almost bought a 152 Jones Hovercraft yesterday on sale at a local shop. But I'm still debating between the Billy Goat 156, YES PYL 156 and Jones Hovercraft 156.

Would it be crazy to jump on that deal for a 152 at my size and weight? It just sounds rediculous to have a 152 powder board. I'll most likely go with the Billy Goat, unless I find a crazy deal for the YES. The Pick Your Line is tough to find for sale online in the size I want. I guess that means it was a great board and people voted with their dollars and snapped them all up...kind makes me want one even more 

Peace!


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

You should be fine on a 152 hovercraft. The shape and the setback allow you ride it in short lengths, even if they look sound weird at first sight.


----------



## yojimbo (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the feed-back. Everytime I think I've made a decision, I second-guess myself. I think it's because this is a lot of dough and I keep wondering if I'll find a better deal for a 2011-2012 season board in the off season, like I did with my brand-spakin new Street Series for $200.

If you were the same size and weight as I, which would you rather take through a steep powdery tree run - the Jones 152, Yes 156 or Billy Goat 156?


----------



## yojimbo (Feb 24, 2011)

ok last post, then I'll let this thread die.

A surprise snowstorm buried my local mountain in powder, it was glorious, almost knee deep on the groomers. After riding side-country all day on my GNU Street Series with maximum set-back, I realized that I want a proper powder board.

So I ordered the Jones Hovercraft 156 on clearance. I can't wait to use it in Hokkaido next year.

Thanks for all your help and advice!!


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

all I have to say is  your snowstorm and powder :laugh: enjoy


----------



## yojimbo (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Snowolf... yeah, I read your review about a dozen times  It's a very well written, exhaustive look at the Billy Goat.

I was _very_ close to pulling the trigger on it, but wanted a more powder specific board in the end. From what I read, the fishtail, width, taper and set back of the Hovercraft is gonna take all the discomfort out of riding those bottomless days that we're fortunate enough to have here in Japan. I hope this is true... of course reviews to come! 

That, plus the price-tag. The best deal I found on the Billy Goat was $375. I found the Hovercraft for $299. I'm a sucker for a good deal  I'm very happy with my Street Series in every other condition, so I was approaching this as a quiver board with a specific and limited use, which I believe Jones recognized and reflected in the price.

I don't know if it's allowed, but If anyone else is looking for a Hovercraft at a steep discount, I can link the website I purchased on :thumbsup:


----------



## yojimbo (Feb 24, 2011)

Snowolf - I'd definitely like to see your take on the Hovercraft! 

As promised, the link:

Alpine Sports Santa Fe New Mexico Jones Hovercraft Snowboard 2012


----------



## tatoslap (Mar 15, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Link away it's cool. Sounds like it's a great powder board; I will have to learn more about it and see if I can ahold of one to demo and review!


Snowolf-your raves about the billy goat have got me hooked!

1) I am 180 lbs but the only size i can find is 159-will that be too long?
2) Compare this to the NS F1 Premiere-which is a better choice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Seedy (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey tatoslap,
I'm 180 and just bought a 159 billy goat. Have only had the chance to ride it once, but so far so good!


----------



## tatoslap (Mar 15, 2012)

Awesome! How is it? So jealous man! Does it ding easily?


----------



## blytha89 (Jan 30, 2012)

I got a Hovercraft this season and its become my favorite board ever. Having the extreme setback is a little weird at first but its sooooo easy to turn in powder.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

If it helps any I am 5'8 190-200 and I got the 162 BG. I came from a 159 Rossi taipan and a brief 165 then 162 BSOD. Board characteristics aside I really like the 162 length.


----------



## Seedy (Apr 16, 2012)

Topsheet still in perfect condition after one day of riding...


----------



## tatoslap (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Seedy!

Dunno what to be more jealous of-that you are getting riding in this time of the year or of your new GNU BG!


----------



## gabe (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello,

I am also looking at the Billy Goat (and the La Nina MC): I am 180 lbs, 6''1' and have 9,5 boots. Do you agree that I should go with the 162? I am riding a 161 camber board at the moment.

Thx in advance,
Gabe


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

I ride a 159 billy goat 2011-12 210lbs and it feels good and floats real well in powder ( Rode in 2-3 feet of fresh powder and hard crusty crap).

I would stick to 159 for your weight , footsize and tech.


----------



## gabe (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the insight!!


----------



## Dovahkin (Aug 16, 2013)

*156? 159*

Hey I am 5'9" 160 lbs and size 10 boots
Right now I ride a 157 parkstar.
I am all all mountain rider should I get a 156 or a 159?


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

u should get the 159 for powder days, but if you are getting rid of the other then get the 156.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm at 180# rode 159 goat all last season...a tad too short for really deep days and a tad too much for packed and groomers...just right for 6"-20" baker poo days. To OP at your weight a 159 ought to be good for deep


----------



## Dovahkin (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey thanks for the replies!
I live in Canada near bc so groomers can be pow a lot of times haha.
I was worried the 156 might be to small
Think I'll get the 2014 159


----------



## Blake1979 (Aug 18, 2013)

BG rides a little big, the 156 would be a better all mountain choice


----------

